# Disque dur Multimédia LaCie CINEMA HD



## MAKAVELY92 (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère que ce sujet ne fera pas doublon mais je n'ai pas pu trouver de réponse à mon problème. Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.
Je suis l'heureux proprio d'un MBP 15" 2010 sous Snow et d'un disque dur Multimédia LaCie Cinema HD. A en croire les informations présente dans la doc celui-ci est compatible PC/MAC (File systems NTFS, FAT32, HFS ).
Mon disque est connecté en Ethernet derrière une freebox avec une IP fixe. Sur PC la copie de mes films se fait normalement et la lecture des films sur la tv aussi.
Sur mac , le DD est bien detecté mais en tant que PC partagé avec le nom LaCinema_hd et un second avec l'adresse IP du disque 192.168.XX.XX. J'accède sans problème aux dossiers du disque mais dès que je copie un film, le transfert se fait au complet et à la fin j'ai le message suivant :
 "*Impossible deffectuer lopération car vous ne disposez pas des autorisations requises pour accéder à certains éléments*. "

J'ai essayer d'effectuer les manipulations necessaires pour les autorisations, mais celui ci n'étant pas référencé en tant que DD sur le MAC , impossible de faire quoi que se soit.


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (15 Mai 2010)

MAKAVELY92 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'espère que ce sujet ne fera pas doublon mais je n'ai pas pu trouver de réponse à mon problème. Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.
> Je suis l'heureux proprio d'un MBP 15" 2010 sous Snow et d'un disque dur Multimédia LaCie Cinema HD. A en croire les informations présente dans la doc celui-ci est compatible PC/MAC (File systems NTFS, FAT32, HFS ).
> ...



Ok...

---------- Post added at 18h07 ---------- Previous post was at 17h06 ----------

Du nouveau du front, j'ai réussi à modifier les autorisation sur le DD en le connectant en USB, mais une fois le lecteur éjecté, j'essaye de transférer un fichier (video de 70 Mo) via le réseau, mais la toujours le même message.... . Quand je clique sur les infos du lecteur , Mac OS spécifie bien que j'ai les autorisation de lecture et d'écriture.

---------- Post added at 18h58 ---------- Previous post was at 18h07 ----------

En usb, je fais mon transfert sans problème, dès que je veux l'utiliser en réseau, plus d'autorisation d'écriture. je crackkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!! help!!!!!!!


Ha oui, j'ai formaté le DD en MAC OS étendu (journalisé)

---------- Post added at 19h25 ---------- Previous post was at 18h58 ----------

Vous en voulez une bonne?? quand je télécharge un fichier du net et que je choisi le DD Lacinema HD ne tant doissier de récéption, ça passe nikel. Dès que l'envoie se fait par le MBP, à la fin du transfert message d'erreur (voir message du dessus)


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (16 Mai 2010)

J'ai trouvé la solution .... je le rend demain à la Fnac ...


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (17 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

N'ayant pas eu le temps de ramener le DD multimédia aujourd'hui, je tente une dernière fois en essayant de vous apporter le maximum d'information.

Je possède chez moi un ordinateur portable PC et un MacBook pro sous Snow Léopard 10.6.3
J'ai connecté mon DD HD derrière ma freebox en Ethernet (celle-ci est activée en tant que routeur). J'ai donc l'architecture suivante ------- Mac en WIFI ------DD Ethernet SUR ROUTEUR FREE en WiFi--------- PC en WiFi.
Le paramétrage du disque c'est parfaitement bien déroulé, je lui ai attribué une IP fixe, activé le partage, etc..
Quand je copie un fichier du pc vers le dd en WiFi, le transfert se fait sans problème et je peux visionner le film sur ma TV. 
À partir du Mac c'est une autre histoire, le transfert se fait et à la fin de l'échange j'ai le message suivant : 
"Impossible deffectuer lopération, car vous ne disposez pas des autorisations requises pour accéder à certains éléments. " Bon .... je branche donc le dd derrière le mac en USB , il se monte sans problème, je partage le disque en lecture et en écriture avec la planète entière... je tente un transfert de fichier via USB , transfert Nickel, je refais la même chose via Ethernet et là tjrs le même problème d'autorisation.
Pour vérifier que ce n'est pas lié au formatage du dd ( ça ne devrait pas passer en USB non plus si c'était le cas??), je formate le DD en MAC OS ÉTENDU par précaution, et rien n'y fait ; ça passe sous PC et problème de droit avec le MAC. Il y a plusieurs bizarreries en plus, quand je télécharge un fichier du Net via le Mac et que je choisis en répertoire de destination le disque en "réseau " ça passe sans problème  
Le fichier senregistre sur le dd. Autre bizarrerie , les petits fichiers genre une photo de 600 ko ça passe 7 fois sur dix pffff j'y comprend plus rien.

Pour résumer :
DD Multimedia Lacinema HD derrière routeur freebox en Ethernet formaté en Mac OS étendu (non journalisé) pour info, j'ai essayé tous les formatages , même en Dos problème d'autorisation en écriture..
Un pc portable en wi fi , toutes les actions sont possibles
Un MacBook pro, transfert en usb OK, en Ethernet problème d'autorisation sauf si je télécharge le fichier du net (avec chrome par ex) et que le dossier de destination est le DD multimédia.
HELPPPP!!!! il m'a couté 250 , UN WEEK-END à essayer de trouver la solution + une crise avec ma cops, ça commence à faire chère là!

Si superMac passait par là   encore merci pour votre aide .


----------



## iSchamber (26 Décembre 2010)

MAKAVELY92 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> N'ayant pas eu le temps de ramener le DD multimédia aujourd'hui, je tente une dernière fois en essayant de vous apporter le maximum d'information.
> 
> ...



Salut, je réponds un peu en retard, mais bon ... J'ai le même disque que toi et par la même occasion le même problème. Ça fait deux mois que je suis avec le SAV Lacie, qui m'indique leurs procédures inefficaces. J'ai même renvoyé mon DD au SAV Lacie, sans aucuns résultats probants. La dernière chose qu'ils m'ont conseillés de faire, c'est la mise à jour ici : 
http:/www.lacie.com/download/drivers/LaCinema Classic HD Update 3.25.zip

Ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Ma question : est-il possible de se faire rembourser hors délais de rétractation si le produit ne fonctionne pas comme stipuler sur le site de Lacie ? Parce que je ne vais pas passer mon temps avec le SAV, ou à débrancher le disque de ma télé dès que je veux mettre un fichier dessus ...


----------



## pommeN (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai exactement le même problème.
Mon iMac est sous Mac OS 10.5.8, mon Lacinema HD est à jour et mon réseau passe par une Bbox et un routeur.
Au début tout marchait bien, mais suite au premier gros chargement du disque dur, je ne peux plus transférer de fichier via le réseau... c'est agaçant !
Si quelqu'un a une solution, ça serait chouette.
bye,

*n


----------



## Ciroja (6 Janvier 2011)

As tu trouvé la solution ? Car j'ai aussi ce problème. Mon post est http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/lacie-hd-499342.html

Le SAV de Lacie n'a pas pu m'aider ! J'ai un collègue spécialiste en sécurité qui m'a aidé via un accès à distance team group et durant la session j'étais bluffé car cela fonctionnait très bien en écriture, sauf sur un répertoire que j'avais nommé "@New" et ce caractère "@" ne semblait pas être apprécié par mon iMac. J'étais super heureux, alors que je n'avais rien fait de spéciale et lui non plus d'ailleurs.

J'utilisais un accès ethernet via le réseau électrique de ma maison entre l'Imac et le Lacie. Il m'a conseillé de passer le Lacie sur Wifi via un connecteur Ethernet / wifi afin d'augmenter les performances. Ce que je me suis empressé de faire. Résultat: à nouveau plus d'accès en écriture sur le Lacie. Et remis la connexion via le réseau électrique et à nouveau plus d'accès en écriture.
Je suis désespéré !


----------



## garpoune (12 Janvier 2011)

j'ai le même problème que vous, quelqu'un a t il une solution???


----------



## iSchamber (12 Janvier 2011)

Apparemment personne pour l'instant, même pas Lacie ... Vraiment déçu par leur disques durs. Mais je suis maso, c'est le deuxième que je prends chez eux. Le premier (NAS NetworkSpace2) a fait un retour au SAV, à mes frais bien sûr !!


----------



## francine10 (14 Janvier 2011)

iSchamber a dit:


> Apparemment personne pour l'instant, même pas Lacie ... Vraiment déçu par leur disques durs. Mais je suis maso, c'est le deuxième que je prends chez eux. Le premier (NAS NetworkSpace2) a fait un retour au SAV, à mes frais bien sûr !!



bonsoir

je me trouve exactement dans le même cas que vous. Depuis 2 jours, j'essaie de trouver la solution
Je voulais savoir si de votre côté, vous aviez réussi à solutionner le problème

merci


----------



## Rikly (15 Janvier 2011)

J'avais le même problème, que vous. Je suis allé dans l'application, explorateur de fichiers, j'ai sélectionné dans 'Openshare' mon répertoire de mp3, et j'ai mis les permissions du dossier à '0777'. Depuis, plus de problème. J'espère que ça vous aidera. 

Bon weekend.


----------



## Ciroja (15 Janvier 2011)

Rikly,

Tu nous donne de l'espoir ?!   Mais pourrais tu expliquer plus en détails comment tu mets un "0777" sur les permissions du dossier.

Pour ma part , j'ai utilisé l'utilitaire BatChmod pour changer les permissions du Lacie, mais sans succès.

Un collègue m'a parlé d'utiliser Onyx pour restaurer les permissions cassées. Mais je pense qu'il n'a tourné que sur mon drive système et non pas sur tous les devices connectés !? :-(


----------



## Rikly (15 Janvier 2011)

1. Lancer le Dashboard LaCie en tapant http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/ (xxx représente l'adresse IP du disque dur)
2. Se connecter comme 'administrateur', mot-de-passe: 0000 (ou autre si vous l'avez changé)
3. Choisir 'Explorateur de fichier'
4. A gauche, apparaît l'arborescence des fichiers
5. Cliquez sur le dossier 'Openshare'
6. A droite, apparaît l'arborescence de Openshare, sélectionnez fichiers ou répertoires.
7. Tout en bas à gauche, apparaîssent 3 icônes, dont l'une s'appelle 'Permissions'
8. Cliquez sur cette icône. Une petite fenêtre apparaît au centre, où on peut cocher les permissions.
9. Cochez les permissions rwx.... et cliquez sur appliquer. la fenêtre montre alors 0777 si vous avez tout coché.

Le logiciel à installer s'appelle LaCie Network Assistant (A télécharger chez Lacie.com)

Maintenant j'accède à tout depuis mon Windows, mon iMac, mon MPB, mon Linux et Ma TV Sony par wifi.

Bonne chance & bon weekend à tous.

Voilà, c'est comme ça que j'ai fait.

PS: Le firmware doit être à jour, pour que ça fonctionne.
        Ça fonctionne mieux avec Mac qu'avec PC. Je n'ai jamais pour le faire sous Windows.


----------



## Ciroja (16 Janvier 2011)

Merci Rickly,

Mais peut tu confirmer qu'il s'agit d'un "Lacie Cinema" (Disque dur multimédia) et non pas d'un "Lacie Network stockage" (disque dur réseau). Car de ce que je sais, les Lacie Cinema n'ont pas cet interface web pour gérer la config. Avec mon Lacie cinema, dans safari, je reçois un gentil message "Lacie cinema HD" et c'est tout !? 
Quelqu'un as t'il découvert cet interface ? La doc ne le mentionne pas non plus ?!


----------



## iSchamber (16 Janvier 2011)

Rikly parle en fait du NetworkSpace ... Un disque dur NAS. Pour celui-là, aucun problème.

Pour le Lacinema Classic HD, le support vient de me répondre après deux semaines d'attente. Ils me (nous) disent d'attendre une mise à jour du disque qui arrive normalement fin janvier ...


----------



## surflifes (23 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,

Avant toute chose, vous devez laisser brancher votre lacinema a sa prise électrique finale ( a cote de la tele dans mon cas).
Pour les problèmes d'écriture, il suffit de brancher son disk lacinema a votre mac, d'autoriser vous même a écrire sur le disk et ses sous dossiers.
Ensuite de l'éjecter, de l'éteindre, et de le redémarrer en réseau.

Attention ne jamais débrancher physiquement votre lacinema une fois l'autorisation réaliser, a chaque fois que votre lacinema sera débrancher de sa prise il faudra l'autoriser une nouvelle fois.

Et si comme mois votre mac est un peu loin de la télé, et be bonjour les rallonges.
Quand a leur logiciel pour autorisation hd connect ou un truc comme cela, il est a oublié.

En espérant vous avoir aider même un peu tard.


----------



## stesz (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis intéressé par ce LaCinema Classic HD, mais vos problèmes d'écriture en réseau m'inquiètent.
Est-ce résolu définitivement ou pas ?
Merci de vos réponses

stesz


----------



## iSchamber (27 Février 2011)

A surflifes : déjà dit. Je doute que de la conjoncture actuelle les gens laissent branché 24H/24 leur disque dur multimédia.

A stesz : problème non résolu à cette heure, mais lacie m'a promis une mise à jour du firmware ... Sinon, je vends le mien d'occase


----------



## stesz (28 Février 2011)

et sinon la manip de surflifes elle marche bien ? Aucun pb de lecture et d'écriture en réseau tant qu'on a pas mis le disque multimedia hors-tension ?
La lecture en réseau est-elle satisfaisante (saccade ou pas) ?


----------



## iSchamber (28 Février 2011)

Si tu ne débranches pas du disque dur, pas de problème. Par contre on n'est jamais à l'abri d'une micro-coupure de courant ou autre ... Pour le débit, c'est du 1Gb théorique, pas de saccades


----------



## stesz (28 Février 2011)

Et lorsque le disque a été débranché, combien de temps prends la manip pour résoudre le pb d'autorisation ?
Mis à part ce pb, tu es pleinement satisfait de l'écriture/lecture en réseau, et du disque dans son ensemble ?
Pour info c'est 1To ou 2 To ton Lacinema Classic HD ? C'est quoi ton prix d'occase ?


----------



## iSchamber (28 Février 2011)

stesz a dit:


> Et lorsque le disque a été débranché, combien de temps prends la manip pour résoudre le pb d'autorisation ?
> Mis à part ce pb, tu es pleinement satisfait de l'écriture/lecture en réseau, et du disque dans son ensemble ?
> Pour info c'est 1To ou 2 To ton Lacinema Classic HD ? C'est quoi ton prix d'occase ?



 Je plaisantais, je garde le mien malgré les défauts. C'est un 1To. Si tu débranches ton disque, tu dois le connecter à ton ordi, changer les autorisations, etc ..... Quand cela fonctionne ça prend une dizaine de minutes. Perso, j'ai du le reformatté souvent !

Pour l'instant, vu qu'on est obligé de le débrancher pour mettre des données dessus, pas d'intérêt de le mettre sur l'ethernet. Sauf si tu as un autre disque dur sur le réseau.

Et attention, aucune sécurité de ton Lacinema !! En effet, pas de mot de passe possible ou autre. (parano, mais pas trop)


----------



## stesz (28 Février 2011)

et pourquoi tu as du le reformater plusieurs fois ? La manip des autorisations ne marche pas toujours ?
Effectivement, j'ai un autre DD sur le réseau donc l'ethernet m'intéresse. Pour la sécurité, je m'en fous un peu je suis tout seul à la campagne...
Sinon 2 autres questions (désolé pour le harcèlement) :
Peut-on transférer des données en branchant un DD sur le port USB frontal (ou celui de derrière), sans passer par un ordinateur ?
Peut-on mettre en simple lecture un film provenant d'un DD externe branché sur LaCie, toujours sans passer par un ordinateur ?


----------



## iSchamber (28 Février 2011)

stesz a dit:


> et pourquoi tu as du le reformater plusieurs fois ? La manip des autorisations ne marche pas toujours ?
> Effectivement, j'ai un autre DD sur le réseau donc l'ethernet m'intéresse. Pour la sécurité, je m'en fous un peu je suis tout seul à la campagne...
> Sinon 2 autres questions (désolé pour le harcèlement) :
> Peut-on transférer des données en branchant un DD sur le port USB frontal (ou celui de derrière), sans passer par un ordinateur ?
> Peut-on mettre en simple lecture un film provenant d'un DD externe branché sur LaCie, toujours sans passer par un ordinateur ?



Parce que la manip des autorisations est un peu aléatoire ...
En théorie, le transfert est possible en branchant un disque dur devant, mais comme les autorisations ne sont pas respectées : impossible.
Oui, il est possible de lire des films provenant d'un disque dur en ethernet, pas de coupure, nickel !


----------



## stesz (28 Février 2011)

Quand la manip ne marche pas faut carrément formater ?
Si je résume bien, si la manip est faite et qu'on ne débranche pas : le LaCie marche au top en lecture/écriture réseau.
Mais si on débranche souvent le LaCie et qu'on abandonne de faire la manip des autorisations :
- lecture en réseau d'un film stocké sur l'ordi ou sur un DD externe en réseau : possible
- écriture en réseau sur le LaCie : impossible
- écriture en branchant sur LaCie un DD externe via USB : impossible
- lecture d'un DD externe via USB (sans transférer le film) : possible 
Mais comment tu fais exactement pour transferer du contenu sur LaCie ?


----------



## iSchamber (28 Février 2011)

stesz a dit:


> Quand la manip ne marche pas faut carrément formater ?
> Si je résume bien, si la manip est faite et qu'on ne débranche pas : le LaCie marche au top en lecture/écriture réseau.
> Mais si on débranche souvent le LaCie et qu'on abandonne de faire la manip des autorisations :
> - lecture en réseau d'un film stocké sur l'ordi ou sur un DD externe en réseau : possible
> ...



Bon résumé. Pour mettre des films ou autre sur le disque, je le branche en USB sur le mac, et je transfert ... Tout simplement.


----------



## stesz (28 Février 2011)

OK. Merci beaucoup pour tes infos et ta patience !...
J'ai plus de questions... pour l'instant...

Stesz


----------



## iSchamber (28 Février 2011)

De rien. Je regarde tous les jours la sortie du firmware ... Je post ici dès qu'elle se présente !


----------



## AdriZ (16 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos témoignages et tous vos essais partagés !

J'essaie de configurer un Lacinema Mini HD pour ma soeur et j'ai exactement le même souci.
Vous n'avez toujours pas trouvé de solution ? (le dernier message a quand même 4 ans  )
Est-ce que de formater en FAT32 peut résoudre le problème ?

Merci d'avance !

AdriZ


----------

